# 06 Altima late shift into fourth when cold outside



## chiphead (May 26, 2006)

Greetings,
2006 Altima 2.5SE auto. 32K miles. Bought it used with 20K on it. Since owning it if the outside temp is below @ 40F after driving the car for 5-7 miles at 30-45 mph then stopping to run into a store to grab a cup of coffee (maybe two minutes tops) then restarting and driving it will not shift into 4th for @ 1.5 miles. Temp gauge shows car fully warmed up. Moving the shift lever to the left to 3rd and then back to fourth does nothing. Dealer has had it twice. Allegedly couldn't replicate the problem. Replaced the tranny on the second visit because they stated that they found metal in the tranny oil when they drained it. Problem did not change in any way after tranny replacement. Anyone else ever experience this? Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks.
Steve


----------



## chiphead (May 26, 2006)

Nobody? Just wanted to bump this.


----------



## mnabryant (Jan 9, 2009)

If I remember right, there is a temp sensor in the trans that will prevent the shift to 4th until warmed up. Of course trans fluid temp is different than the engine. Sounds kinda normal to me.


----------

